# Liquid Griddle Cleaner



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

The Sysco sales rep gave me this stuff he swears will amaze me (yeah, right!). It's basicaly a liquid you pour on the flat top at the end of service while the griddle is still hot. You wait 60 seconds, then wipe it off with a wet cloth, and it's clean. Has anyone out there used this, and what your impressions if you have. Is it cost effective?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I've used a few types of liquid griddle cleaner. 3M makes the one I like the best. It's costlier than a grill brick, but does a much better job.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I prefer abrasives (bricks/screens) because I figure it is one less thing to inhale. After all these years of inhaling grease, smoke, cleaners and everything else I try to stay away from cleaners and solvents as much as possible. And not being a trusting person I would worry about someone not using it correctly and leaving a nasty residue. At least grill brick grit is non-toxic.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Im with you peach , the less there is to inhale as far as chemicals go , well the better I feel . Remember as chefs working under the hoods we get to breath most everything that comes into our restaurant . Ill stick with the grill brick for now . Doug..........


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

I've been trying this product ( or something like it) and have found it to work well. The stuff I use is yellow, thick, and comes in a small single use packet. Can't think of the name right now. It does not really give any noticeable fumes. Work free? Of course not, but it is ok. I still prefer the method shown me years ago. At the end of the night, turn flat-top down to about half your average service temp and let temp drop while doing other things. When other things are done, hit your flat-top with a half/half mixture of warm water and white vinegar and start scrubbing. Stinks like ****, but works. This also had the added benefit of insuring that that one last table of customers that just won't leave, hits the bricks. Usually within seconds after that vinegar steam cloud hits em. Heee Heee!!


----------

